# LED recommendation



## sharkl11 (Jun 3, 2012)

Need LED recommendations for 33 gal tank. Measurements 24 x 17 x 17 . Strong enough for good plant growth and doesn't break the bank. Thank you.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm probably going to go with a rapidled solderless kit. That way I can get exactly what I want and save a few bucks in the process.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Im guessing you have the mr aqua 33 gallon ,,,I have the same tank and I am using the new finnex ray ll with double 7k white $94 shipped not breaking the bank at all .


----------



## sharkl11 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah it's 33 gal Mr. Aqua. Thank you. Definitely looking into Finnex.


----------

